# Drip Tip



## DougP (4/5/16)

It's been a week long wait but so worthwhile finally it has arrived 
A massive shout out to Hands for my own crafted drip tip 
Superb craftsmanship and a beauty to behold 
Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

Looks great @Blends Of Distinction 
Matches the device so well

Awesome work @hands !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

